# Who are your gods?



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

im an atheist or darwinist so...
just thought it might be interesting to see
who your "gods" are [lol]
or who you look up to

i dont want to here ;steve irwin austin stevens etc

thats been done too many times!!!!!!!
mine would be
UK.
matt rendle
peter rice
peter foulsham
gaz
wildnutwilly
and the guy that wrote the designer morph book
[whos name has gone from my brain!!!!lol]

NON UK:
brian sharp
pete kahl
jeremy stone
ralph davis
vin russo
alex barriero


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

i dont see my name on the list mate?


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Nikola tesla - inventor of the ac waveform.


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

Ian.g said:


> i dont see my name on the list mate?


its a "god" list!
not a "gay mate" list dude!!!!

BWBWBABBWBABAWWB

hope that helped

ian


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

Freeman said:


> Nikola tesla - inventor of the ac waveform.


i think your find that was spike milligan!!!

but i may be wrong

doh

ian


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

andy loucas and steve c

paul harris

mark harris

steve l

john foden and micheal sutton ( blokes who wrote the first rep book i got)


non uk

Jason Baylin ( captive bred boelens)

nick mutton

the barkers

anthony caponetto


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Me?...


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

ian kerr said:


> i think your find that was spike milligan!!!
> 
> but i may be wrong
> 
> ...


My bad.

He is the tesla unitary measure of magnetic field shortly followed by the inventor of the ac waveform.


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

Kat91 said:


> Me?...


your a "sex toy" not a god!

dirty girl!

ian


----------



## Ian.g (Nov 23, 2006)

ian kerr said:


> its a "god" list!
> not a "gay mate" list dude!!!!
> 
> BWBWBABBWBABAWWB
> ...


 
AAAAAAAAAHHHH!!! i`m with ya! ok.....


Pituophis = Al Stotton
Boas = Kev (sharpman) 
Retics = Stew (swaine)
medical issues = Christian (wildlifewarrior)


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Kat91 said:


> Me?...


you = expletive deleted.


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

Freeman said:


> My bad.
> 
> He is the tesla unitary measure of magnetic field shortly followed by the inventor of the ac waveform.


RUBBISH!
he was an artificial limb maker and 
part time sausage stuffer!!

i think

ian


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

ian kerr said:


> RUBBISH!
> he was an artificial limb maker and
> part time sausage stuffer!!
> 
> ...


She also does a beautiful roast on sundays for a laugh.


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

Jim Leware; 2 recorded captive breedings of _Morelia boeleni_ outside of Indo, and as far as I'm aware, 100% hatch rate on both clutches.

Wildlifewarrior; I can only hope to have his expanse of knowledge one day.


----------



## lyn22 (May 5, 2010)

Does it have to be animal related ? I've many of them but who i really idolise is Valentino Rossi :no1::mf_dribble::no1:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

ian kerr said:


> your a "sex toy" not a god!
> 
> dirty girl!
> 
> ian


:gasp:..............................**speechless**




Freeman said:


> you = expletive deleted.


In plain English please :blush:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

kelboy said:


> Jim Leware; 2 recorded captive breedings of _Morelia boeleni_ outside of Indo, and as far as I'm aware, 100% hatch rate on both clutches.
> thats a good one!
> but may be a breeding in uk soon
> [ill say no more]
> ...


yes but not his looks!!! UUUURRRGGGHH



lyn22 said:


> Does it have to be animal related ? I've many of them but who i really idolise is Valentino Rossi :no1::mf_dribble::no1:


been watching him since 125/250 days!!
hes the man!


----------



## kelboy (Feb 10, 2009)

ian kerr said:


> thats a good one!
> but may be a breeding in uk soon
> [ill say no more]


I may have been told something very similar:whistling2:


----------



## Freeman (Jul 20, 2009)

Kat91 said:


> :gasp:..............................**speechless**
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You wouldnt want to hear it believe me.


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Freeman said:


> You wouldnt want to hear it believe me.


I can handle it...


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

chris stopford and ian kerr for breeding motley sunglow boas!!


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

chris s said:


> chris stopford and ian kerr for breeding motley sunglow boas!!


yea!good one mate!

doh

ian


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

hmmm cant say any heros really, i'd probally say the guy who discovered Labyrinth burms :flrt: (i know Bob clark bred them, just mean who found them in the wild)
and you Ian, and Chris for breeding such lovely boas :flrt:




ian kerr said:


> and the guy that wrote the designer morph book
> [whos name has gone from my brain!!!!lol]


John Berry : victory:, mans a genius
he's suppose to be writing a revised edition soon


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

cloggers said:


> hmmm cant say any heros really, i'd probally say the guy who discovered Labyrinth burms :flrt: (i know Bob clark bred them, just mean who found them in the wild)
> and you Ian, for breeding such lovely boas :flrt:
> 
> 
> ...


good one mate!


thats it!!!! 1 bloke and john???


----------



## chris s (Jun 25, 2007)

> and you Ian, for breeding such lovely boas


Oi were a 2some. but not gay or a couple like others haha


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

chris s said:


> Oi were a 2some. but not gay or a couple like others haha


shhh, i edited it quick, your there now :no1:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

chris s said:


> Oi were a 2some. but not gay or a couple like others haha


so were not "a couple or gay"?

bugger

ian


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

ian kerr said:


> good one mate!
> 
> 
> *thats it!!!! 1 bloke and* *john???*


i'm not really a hero person :lol2:, your the only hero, so feel free to send a hogg island my way when you have some :whistling2:, and heros always give things to their fans for free :flrt:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

cloggers said:


> i'm not really a hero person :lol2:, your the only hero, so feel free to send a hogg island my way when you have some :whistling2:, and heros always give things to their fans for free :flrt:


bugger!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

chris s said:


> Oi were a 2some. but not gay or a couple like others haha


and because i quickly remembered you produce lovely boas as well










free of course :flrt: i have NO money


----------



## helraiizza (Jul 23, 2009)

every one who has ever helped me :2thumb:
especially
terry, christian and not directly vin russo


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

cloggers said:


> and because i quickly remembered you produce lovely boas as well
> 
> image
> 
> free of course :flrt: i have NO money


so you want a double reverse stripe motley het something

for nothing!

yous crazy dude!


----------



## cloggers (Mar 13, 2010)

ian kerr said:


> so you want a double reverse stripe motley het something
> 
> for nothing!
> 
> yous crazy dude!


i can dream :whip:


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

helraiizza said:


> every one has has ever helped me :2thumb:
> 
> terry, christian and not directly vin russo


chris and vin is good
terry helped you????
wot....chooseing women clothes??

HAHAHAHHAHAHA

i luuffffsss him

ian


----------



## martynandkirsty (Jan 13, 2008)

i have a couple but for there god like ways in boas it has to be -
sir jeff ronne
larry micklevitz
vin russo
jeremy stone 
bill kirby
john berry
rich ihle
and many many more


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

James Randi.

Debunks frauds who claim to be psychic or have 'powers' and promotes scepticism.


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Bugs
Tofi
Kamil Mocet
Mike Devries
Paul Booth
Robert Hernandez
Paulo Acuna
Liorcifer

none of these have anything to do with snakes tho :/ 
:blush:


----------



## wildlifewarrior (Jun 26, 2008)

Daniel my grandfather...taught me everything from hooking a asp viper to incubating tortoise eggs. Held my first ever snake which was one he bred when i was only 18 months old

Hannah my vet,,,,took me on as a kid to teach me all that i know about the medical side of reptiles, and shown me how treating reptiles doesnt have to include medicines


----------



## Circle of Snakes (May 9, 2010)

Tom Casey


----------



## Falkora (Nov 1, 2008)

(not in any specific order)

This one - for his knowledge
Reptile Forums - View Profile: wildlifewarrior
This one - for his snakes
Reptile Forums - View Profile: gaz
This one - for his book
Vin Russo Cutting Edge Herpetological, Inc.
This one - for offering me a lift to doncaster
Reptile Forums - View Profile: bladeblaster
And obviously the best of all - my better half :blush:
:2thumb:

oh and see below for the three little best baby gods


----------



## steve d (Aug 9, 2009)

john fodum (maybe foden)not sure on the surname spelling what this guy didnt know about reptiles was not worth knowing i believe he mentored mark oshea aswell i learnt a huge amount from john i used to drive all the way from norfolk to drayton manor zoo in the midlands regularly in the 90,s unfortunately he died many years ago


----------



## snakeboy101 (Jul 3, 2006)

Some of James Randi work.
YouTube - James Randi exposes Hydrick


----------



## Freakinfreak (May 13, 2009)

:hmm:
Christian, although for saying this i don't know if it will be believed... but anyway.

And, not a god really, more of a fantasy lol.. Him:









Simply for his sexiness and awesome subbliness.
God i love stubbles :flrt:


----------



## Kat91 (Sep 19, 2008)

Freakinfreak said:


> :hmm:
> Christian, although for saying this i don't know if it will be believed... but anyway.
> 
> And, not a god really, more of a fantasy lol.. Him:
> ...


Yes! stubble!! :flrt:


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

Steve Irwin
&
Austin Stevens


----------



## malky201 (Sep 16, 2006)

ARE YOU A GOD?

*Who ya gonna call? :flrt:*


----------



## snakeylove (Jan 17, 2010)

RFUK - Gods

Ladyboid :notworthy:

Ian Kerr:notworthy:

Sharpman :notworthy:

Wildlifewarrior :notworthy:

BladeBlaster :notworthy:


Pete Kahl
Brian Sharp
John Berry
John Skipper
Vincent P Russo
Jeff Roone 
Nick Baker :flrt:
Steve Irwin - RIP

Kristopher Dommin:mf_dribble:
Johnny Depp:mf_dribble:

Suppose my OH for letting me add to my addiction :lol2:


----------



## kenneally1 (Feb 17, 2009)

steve d said:


> john fodum (maybe foden)not sure on the surname spelling what this guy didnt know about reptiles was not worth knowing i believe he mentored mark oshea aswell i learnt a huge amount from john i used to drive all the way from norfolk to drayton manor zoo in the midlands regularly in the 90,s unfortunately he died many years ago




Thats the bloke who wrote the first reptile book i had... apparently somewhat of a legend!!!


----------



## jonnymoose (Mar 25, 2009)

im a atheist to: victory:
the people who helped me getting into boas
Marc norrie
lizardloverrach
170pand
drew & kelly (redreptiles)
Vincent russo
ralph davis 
greg maxwell
chris garver
ok i"ll join the terry & christian bum kissing club as there very helpful
and Ian kerr when i buy a BCC off of him

RICKY HATTON 
MIKE TYSON


----------



## ian kerr (May 12, 2006)

snakeboy101 said:


> James Randi.
> 
> Debunks frauds who claim to be psychic or have 'powers' and promotes scepticism.


hes been someone ive watched for YEARS 
even when he was a magician!



malky201 said:


> Steve Irwin
> &
> Austin Stevens


gay!


----------



## Central Scotland Reptiles (Nov 23, 2008)

kelboy said:


> Jim Leware; 2 recorded captive breedings of _Morelia boeleni_ outside of Indo, and as far as I'm aware, 100% hatch rate on both clutches.
> 
> Wildlifewarrior; I can only hope to have his expanse of knowledge one day.


Do you have a web site to Jim Leware? I was not aware of any _Morelia boeleni _breedings outside Indonesia!!

I have great admiration for Bert Langerwerf who was more known for his work with lizards than snakes. 

I have a great deal of respect for Greg Maxwell for his work with Green Tree Pythons. 

There are also other people i respect greatly but would not want to name them.


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

steve d said:


> john fodum (maybe foden)not sure on the surname spelling what this guy didnt know about reptiles was not worth knowing i believe he mentored mark oshea aswell i learnt a huge amount from john i used to drive all the way from norfolk to drayton manor zoo in the midlands regularly in the 90,s unfortunately he died many years ago


One great Man that I will never forget. :notworthy::notworthy::notworthy: I can hear him now commenting on all the retic morphs around today. :whistling2: 



kenneally1 said:


> Thats the bloke who wrote the first reptile book i had... apparently somewhat of a legend!!!


In 1976 to be precise.  Page 83 and 85 was where they both brought up the subject of Vitamin deficiencies as being far too common. They both had very valid points, and I have seen this situation myself many times, but so many forum members dismiss this important fact, and it will lead to severe problems for many with their snakes later, but as usual they are the internet Kings and Queens, and so know better than all of the more experinced keepers of long term reptiles. :whistling2:

Mo.


----------



## Pete Q (Dec 4, 2007)

*Martin Eustace *

TRIBUTE TO MARTIN EUSTACE


----------



## Maureen Collinson (Oct 6, 2006)

Yes, Martin is another sadly missed as are many more. I miss Martin Gay every day as he was a very close friend and an excellent mentor of the large boids along with John Foden and poor Colin Shaw who was forced to give up his reptiles some years back now.

Mo.


----------

